# All New Pay It Forward



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2012)

I could have posted this in my original PIF thread, but I was hoping more people would notice if I started a new one.
New full kit up for grabs. Please see original PIF thread for the whole idea behind it, but would like for these to go to someone who needs them. Someone who cannot afford their own. Someone whose kit was stolen,etc. This is about providing for those who have not, not for collecting or upgrading. 
I would like to thank all those responsible for donating and inspiring this project: [email protected] Burlsource, pumbaa, Son(Sachem Allison) and mhenry too!
First a big shot of the whole group, then some solo shots with specs.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
The gyuto is a 245mm R1c4m0nd ultimatum in 19c27 steel. You'll notice I've censored the logo for Dave's amusement! The steel is good with above average edge retention. I had some serious grind issues with this knife brand new that I fixed myself. The result is a righty biased 70/30-ish bevel. There still is an overgrind on the primary bevel side/face that will need to be addressed eventually. It's a good knife, just not for me.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
This Boner(LOL) or filet knife is a Forschner. The handle is something(chatkay) -the orange color, and some blue dyed redwood. I originally had some black palm wood(not stabilized) as a ferrule, but it cracked off. You can see the remnants near the top of the handle, and the handle is unusually short as a result. I left some of the "natural end of the wood on the butt too. Still a great Boner!(if I had a $ for everytime I've heard that!)



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
The Henckel paring knife is one I got from pumbaa. I did an awful job on this one. It's mortise and tenon, and you can see the dowel poking out near the bolster and about halfway down the handle too!!! It's a trademark of my Wabi-Sabi knifewerx company!!!(not really)



[/IMG]
This is a Wustoff tournee or bird's beak style donated by pumbaa as well. The handle is Sapelle from Mark @ Burlsource with red and white spacers and my 1st mosaic pin! Yeehaw!!!



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Look to my original PIF thread for info on the utility knife. It's a Henckel as well with Sapelle from Mark too, but I'm probably not going to donate it because my wife really wants it, and she has cancer-so I can't say no(not that I can ever really say no to her)
I would rather give these all together, but can piece out too. PM me if interested.
PM me if you would like to donate materials or services too. 
Thanks, KKF love bitches!!!!


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 15, 2012)

an awesome set. good luck whoever gets this.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 15, 2012)

Very generous, Chris.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 15, 2012)

very good looking work there.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice tradition starting here...

Cheers!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 16, 2012)

proud of you Chris, good job, much love to the missus.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 16, 2012)

Good Lord you guys are amazing. I'm brand new here and continue to be impressed by you all and your dedication to this fascinating and wonderful (ly expensive lol) of knives.


----------



## RobinW (Nov 16, 2012)

Very kind of you. Hope it comes to good use!


----------



## Mike L. (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone needs to speak up for these, or I may have to go over there (under the guise of visiting Mrs. Knerd and the kids) and steal them!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris, next time you put one of these together, shoot me a p/m. I have some orphans that could use a good home.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2012)

> You'll notice I've censored the logo for Dave's amusement!




:headbang:


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea. Next time you put one together I'm sure I have something I could throw in. Pm me.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2012)

The gyuto is spoken for.
Crickets so far on everything else. If I can't find any takers, I may reach out locally. There is a restaurant in town that rehabilitates and trains those down and out of luck. A set of knives to call your own could change someones attitude toward cooking. Maybe make them a little more proud of what they do, or maybe even stir up a little more interest in the chef/culinary field.

Also received a knives/scissors/honing rod donation from daveb this week! Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes. I am definitely going to do some pics of me taking the handles off of those Henckels.


----------



## Mike L. (Nov 21, 2012)

Dayumm, I knew I should have rogued that gyuto Sunday night when I was there!

Well, these things are bound to go to someone more worthy than me. :cool2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2012)

Paring knife and (new) Henckel utility knife I just received from daveb are spoken for as well. Hope to get some feedback after they get used a little.
Boning knife and tournee knife still available.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 22, 2012)

I think a trip to the down on your luck school would be very cool. Just to show not all cooks - chefs are heartless bastards. Most but not all....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet.
Everything is spoken for at the moment. Even one of the knives I just got from daveb! 
Funny story: The box daveb sent me the knives in was getting re-used to ship the gyuto out to Broida. Upon removing the old label and packing tape, I see it was originally sent from mhenry to daveb!
I've got a few of those packages from mhenry. I wonder how often our boxes get re-used and recycled........

Anyway, I need donations folks. I've got interest with nothing to give. Help a brother out!


----------



## K-Fed (Nov 24, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> :headbang:


Lol the only r!chm0nd blade I owned I gave away too to a co worker in need.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Sweet.
> Everything is spoken for at the moment. Even one of the knives I just got from daveb!
> Funny story: The box daveb sent me the knives in was getting re-used to ship the gyuto out to Broida. Upon removing the old label and packing tape, I see it was originally sent from mhenry to daveb!
> I've got a few of those packages from mhenry. I wonder how often our boxes get re-used and recycled........
> ...


I got ya covered. send me your addy again and I'll send a couple of things out and maybe a refurb for me.one of chef's knives.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 25, 2012)

Knerd the community culinary school s another good idea they are the culinary school for less fortunate people kid of like noble's king's kitchen restaurant


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 25, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> Knerd the community culinary school s another good idea they are the culinary school for less fortunate people kid of like noble's king's kitchen restaurant


I have an extremely low opinion of the Community Culinary School. I have had the misfortune of hiring some of their "graduates" ................and I'll just leave it at that. It is a great idea and I am sorry that a couple sorry suckers spoiled it for the whole bunch.
One of the individuals I spoke of in an older thread started by Son. I believe it was to win this sweet piece of horn or tusk or something. I referred to the guy as "Dick".
If anyone read it, they would remember.

Son, I'll PM you my addy again. Thanks bro, as usual U da man.

The 2 guys I've got in queue, I may not be able to mail out tomorrow. I got my butt handed to me this weekend by the flu. Soon though fo sho.


----------



## pumbaa (Nov 25, 2012)

I hear ya if you are looking for night time help I'm down I just finished school last week. Might have to wait till my car is fixed since a lady ran a red light and tore the Subaru up. But I might have a bread knife and petty soon since I'll be upgrading.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 28, 2012)

Gyuto has been received.
Sent out Utility and parer to Chuckles yesterday.
Sent out Tournee and Boner to quantumcloud yesterday too.
Got an incredibly generous donation from turbochef today!!!!
2 Forgecrafts, a Sab Au Ritz slicer, and a yanagi too!
All this plus the bread knife, scissors and steels from daveb......
Can't wait to get started on all this. Hopefully I can get another full kit together for the new year.
Thanks guys, maybe I'm indulging myself a little bit when working/refurbing/rehandling things.
But it feels good to help out too.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 8, 2012)

Boner and tournee received/ played with, and gifted along with a few personal Wusthofs and an older no name chinese cleaver to a dishwasher, and a less fortunate cook. It was actually the first time Ive ever played with a tournee, and doubt that Ill ever work at a place that pays that much attention to their potatoes. But, I liked it. Thanks for helping out from across the country. Im trying to get these guys to join KKF and start learning stuff, hopefully sometime soon . The boner to me felt like it would make a nice fillet knife if sharpened a bit more. I broke down 4 legs of lamb with it, and it worked fine.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Its a trusty forschner so it isn't terrible. Knerd my artifex will probably be coming your way with my petty and bread knife. Should be later this month or early next month, we need to hang out soon anyways


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 25, 2013)

Gave utility knife and parer to an employee that is part of a program to find employment for people with disabilities. He is very excited to have his own tools and it helped make him feel like part of the team. I feel better knowing that the knives he's using are going to be consistent and predictable for him. No cuts yet! Other cooks are envious of his paring knife with a custom handle. 

Thanks for this Knyfeknerd, it really made an impact in the kitchen.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the feedback Chuckles. 

And time for a little updates. 
First the bad news....
....the Henckel bread knife that daveb donated broke in half while I was grinding the handle off. This really pissed me off because I used to own this same model knife and it served me well for many years. This one looked to be in excellent shape too. Dammit!!!!



[/IMG]
I went and bought a Dexter to replace it in the kit though.
In other news.....
.....I got some other handles removed from other knives.



[/IMG]

And I mounted a handle on the mini-yanagi from Turbochef. The handle is waaaaaaayyyy too big, but I'm going to alter it to fit. It is some kind of redwood, african blackwood and Norfolk pine in the middle with some red fiber spacers.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

Also don't forget I sent the 2 Forgecrafts to mhenry ! I can't wait to see what he does with them. He is the Forgie master!!! 
I'm seriously hoping to have 2 full kits completed soon and ready for donation.
Could you guys keep an ear to the ground for anyone needing or worthy of these? I would prefer to keep the kits together and not piece them out, but I may have an extra chef's knife to donate.


----------



## mhenry (Jan 26, 2013)

Lookin' good Chris. I should have them both done in a couple weeks.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 26, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> And time for a little updates.
> First the bad news....
> ....the Henckel bread knife that daveb donated broke in half while I was grinding the handle off. This really pissed me off because I used to own this same model knife and it served me well for many years. This one looked to be in excellent shape too. Dammit!!!!



Wow, I have an old set of these that I was going to rehandle, curious if you figured out a better way to remove the old handle? Cheers for what you are doing!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey chinacats, sorry I didn't respond to your last post. The only way I've been able to get the handles off of the Henckels is with a bench grinder and a 36grit wheel. It takes a while and I'm usually successful, but not with that bread knife and it pisses me off to no end!!!!
The plastic or whatever material turns into this black lava-like substance that re-congeals when it cools. It's quite freaky.
Anyway, finished the Kai/Wasabi mini yanagi that turbo sent to me. I shortened and reduced the size of the handle-probably too much. 
Oh well, it looks better than it did with the plastic handle that was originally on it.
I've already got a taker for some of the knives. I'll let you know more when they go out. 
Thanks again to every one that has ever donated anything! Without you this wouldn't be possible.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 30, 2013)

hey i still have that chroma as a bread knife you could replace that henckles with. i just have to find time to meet up. but that wasabi looks great.


----------



## panda (Apr 17, 2013)

oh man, i've given away the last of my german knives that i no longer use since transitioning to j-knives. had i known about this awesome program i'd have donated something! i've still got a few yo handle knives that need to be replaced with wa versions though, so who knows maybe down the road..


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 24, 2013)

the mini yanagi looks sweet! all the handles I have seen you do look great. keep up the good work!


----------

